# Why did you choose your icon?



## unluckiestclover (Oct 16, 2017)

It's just a random question! I've seen a lot of interesting icons, and I always wonder why people choose them.

Personally, I chose my icon because I love Yuno Gasai and the yandere trope in general. Plus, it's pink and that's kind of my thing.

What's the significance of your icon to you? ^__^


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

Because TTEOTS is a cool game and Yoongi is hot


----------



## himeki (Oct 16, 2017)

its taako from tv


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 16, 2017)

because Shigure is best son <3


----------



## seliph (Oct 16, 2017)

I love Reaper and I love bikers and let me tell you when they announced that Biker Reaper skin I nearly had a heart attack


----------



## Mary (Oct 16, 2017)

Because I can't draw and I thought I'd just make cute easy pixel art instead but it's ugly and looks like it has no soul


----------



## Soigne (Oct 16, 2017)

halloween’s a-comin’


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 16, 2017)

my icon is a real picture of me


----------



## Hanami (Oct 16, 2017)

because futaba's cute and she reminds me of a young me


----------



## cornimer (Oct 16, 2017)

Because how can you get any better than Cornimer and Kracko


----------



## BonelessBacon (Oct 16, 2017)

I play TF2 and my friend drew my Scout load-out.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 16, 2017)

I still haven’t added one because I’m hoping to find someone to draw a doodle for me


----------



## Cascade (Oct 16, 2017)

because i like Rosalina :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 16, 2017)

Mine is just an actual photo of me. I bet you didn't know I was a x-ray galaxy cat.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 16, 2017)

To be honest. My picture is a placeholder, although I've never bothered to update it, but its grown on me now.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 16, 2017)

halloween but im gonna change it to zero from megaman after


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 16, 2017)

Because she's my most favorite Mii I've created.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 16, 2017)

because my name is SpookyMemes and Jack is spooky


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Because I love the squid sisters, and it happened to fit in with Halloween (sorry Marie!)


----------



## Arrow Daphne (Oct 16, 2017)

I love Pokemon Black/White and he's my favorite protagonist!


----------



## Imbri (Oct 16, 2017)

It's an image of Made Imbrium (also known as Imbri).


----------



## unluckiestclover (Oct 16, 2017)

If you PM me, I can draw something up for you. ^__^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love Ashley!!!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 16, 2017)

-spoopy for Halloween
-Purple to match my new sig 
-fave Disney princess
-cat


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2017)

Because Sin and Punishment is an awesome game!


----------



## pizzapie44 (Oct 16, 2017)

it speaks to me on a level that no other icon could ever come close to reaching


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 16, 2017)

Because Octavian is the best.

I have seasonal filters to switch him to for the next few months


----------



## Verecund (Oct 16, 2017)

I chose mine because Filbert is my favourite villager and Halloween is coming soon! I might switch to the ones I made of Mint, Marshal, and Pecan later.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 16, 2017)

he's my boy


----------



## Locket (Oct 16, 2017)

mine is just me cause i can show my face and i didn't know what else to do


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 16, 2017)

because the gamecube is the best console of all time and if you disagree then you're objectively wrong


----------



## kelpy (Oct 17, 2017)

mitsuki is cute


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 17, 2017)

it's a nice little sketch of my favorite villager that I got from one of my favorites artists that was on here a few months ago, they were doing free sketches of villagers and I asked for Eugene, and I've always really liked everything about it. Hey, even if it is just lineart, it has a lot of great qualities and has just kinda become associated with me over time, so I'm definitely keeping it, at least until the user comes back


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2017)

I usually have a N64 logo as my avatar cause... well it's kinda my _icon_ on here lol

Right now it's a watercolor print I made about 3 years ago of my fav TF2 char cause it's all colorful and fantastic


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 17, 2017)

hello kitty i love sanrio and im sleepy all the time


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 17, 2017)

because lisia's adorable and she's one of my fave side characters in pokemon!!


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 17, 2017)

Because I love Rei


----------



## Flare (Oct 17, 2017)

Well it's Halloween and since I like Pokemon and found the Pikachu in a Pumpkin why not?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 17, 2017)

I like ACNL and my avatar is very pastel like and cute (even though people hate sanrio) and it over all fits in with my collectible line up and siggy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2017)

I like smol fat birb orbs xD And it's an inside joke sorta lol


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2017)

I wanted a non-stereotypical spooky avatar for Halloween, and it is no secret I have a love of dolls, so I chose Mary Shaw's ventriloquist dummy, Billy, from _Dead Silence_.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 17, 2017)

What can I say? I felt the bern!

I used to have a Fragglerock avatar that was really cool. Sometimes I feel like going back to it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 17, 2017)

This is actually an old avatar I used and I just needed something to replace my TBT fair set. I've been busy and lazy to make a matching set.


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2017)

Right now mine is a drawing of one of my oc's, done by bitterlings who was one of my absolute favorite artists but who has sadly not been active here in a very long time. I treasure the art especially because my friend (who also doesn't really come here anymore ) got me the slot in their shop, which understandably always filled up in like half a second. Other icons I use are also usually art of my ocs, but sometimes I just use stuff from things I like, like Sailor Moon or Pok?mon.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 17, 2017)

Because it's cute.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 17, 2017)

My current avatar is a character named Naesala from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn. He is the king of an island known as Kilvas, which is the home of the Raven laguz tribe. Laguz are people who can transform into animal forms, so if you know Panne and Yarne from Fire Embelm Awakening or the wolves and kitsunes from Fire Emblem Fates then you get the general idea. There are other laguz tribes, including Hawks, Herons, Cats, Lions, Dragons, and 



Spoiler



Wolves, though not the same kind as seen in Fates.


.

As for why I chose to use him as my avatar, aside from just liking the character and his battle theme, I wanted something to compliment the current signature I'm using, the raven. I wanted to pick something somewhat related to October and Halloween and I like ravens, so hey, it fit. I'll probably change things up again before Halloween arrives, but for now that's the story.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 17, 2017)

because persona is all i can ever think about


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 17, 2017)

because i like bluebear.


----------



## Fluffy Fox Of Fate (Oct 17, 2017)

Mine is an OC I drew awhile back that after awhile it turned into a persona. I've pretty much been using this character as a profile picture for a lot of sites. ^^


----------



## milkyi (Oct 17, 2017)

i like danganronpa and junko is one of my favorite, favorite characters lol


----------



## Envy (Oct 17, 2017)

When Happy Home Designer was released and the Animal Crossing series finally had a standard woodwind instrument and brass instrument (trumpet) for the first time, I was overjoyed, so I had to show off how happy I was with my Animal Crossing character who based off of me.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2017)

My icon is from a manga called Horimiya (also a short TV show, I think) and the girl in the picture (Hori) is a protagonist. It's one of my favorites since it has a clean art style that's easy on the eyes, along with a nice, relaxed story line that's easy to follow. Would recommend if you're a fan of slice-of-life!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 17, 2017)

cuz halloween and also tristana is a queen and that skin was iconic


----------



## Goshi (Oct 17, 2017)

Henchman 21 is my favorite Venture Bros. character... that's pretty much it.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 17, 2017)

I didn't. It chose me.


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 17, 2017)

Because Rose from Tales of Zestiria armatized with Edna the Earth Seraph is just the coolest thing ever.

For some reason I am highly drawn to the Earth element/artes


----------



## WordKnight (Oct 18, 2017)

Because we all know Colress is the best Pok?mon character... Just me OK...


----------



## dedenne (Oct 18, 2017)

WordKnight said:


> Because we all know Colress is the best Pok?mon character... Just me OK...



Actually N is but Colress is fine as well.
Anyway
A proper explanation to mine.
There's this app called sandbox where you can colour in pixels and this was one of them


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2017)

because tis the season

- - - Post Merge - - -



WordKnight said:


> Because we all know Colress is the best Pok?mon character... Just me OK...



idk about best character, but he does have the best battle theme


----------



## Farobi (Oct 18, 2017)

This was supposed to be my Retro themed avatar from the Fair, now I'm too lazy to change it to something better.


----------



## Chick (Oct 18, 2017)

_i dunno, i randomly chose my avatar and it wasnt meant to match with my name_
Just kidding, I’m in love with chicks.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 18, 2017)

I usually have something Dizzy themed as my icon/sig combo to match my username, but I wanted to change my icon to something more "scary" for Halloween? so I found that pic because it's the closest to something creepy and dizzy related. I don't like it that much but I'm too lazy to change. I'd change my sig too but I spent too long drawing the damn thing for the bell tree retro fair so i'm gonna keep it seasonal for a while.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 18, 2017)

I?ll give you one guess.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2017)

i liked that it was transparent and i like gudetama and am currently mourning the loss of my gudetama pencil case which got wrecked by an ink leak.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 18, 2017)

I bought my icon from a user here who makes the most beautiful drawings~ it's so cute ;v;
Someday I'll earn enough TBT to buy the animated gif extension and will be able to display it on its full glory, too.


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2017)

bc lights is a total babe


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 18, 2017)

Because i'm currently obsessed with Puyo Puyo rn and Sig is my wonderful child i mean look at him




He's the best boy?????


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2017)

I found it kinda cute and funny, that's why I chose it.


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 18, 2017)

well, it's halloween so...


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 18, 2017)

I wanted to change back to a Moonin theme after the fair, and I like the monochrome look, I feel like this icon fits perfectly.


----------



## Arjh (Oct 18, 2017)

It's represents how I'm currently feeling so it's likely to change again soon


----------



## Romaki (Oct 18, 2017)

I just love the way it looks, I'm always looking for pics to use and this one stood out to me. My Steam icon you can see below is from Life is Strange: Before the Storm which second episode is being released tomorrow and I'm hyped!


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

because it's 7 year old alm and it's really cute. I mean who wouldn't like to look at it.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2017)

Because its spookaloo season, and what better avi to have for it than mimikyu? (besides it being a pretty useless pokemon)


----------



## Eudial (Oct 18, 2017)

It's Eudial! One of my favorite villains.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2017)

I joined a mafia game and having Yung Lean as my prof pic makes me look more intimidating lolol


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 18, 2017)

I've recently updated my pic. I thought it goes well with Halloween.


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2017)

Jacob said:


> I joined a mafia game and having Yung Lean as my prof pic makes me look more intimidating lolol



i thought it was a pic of u im ****ing crying. bYE


----------



## mitfy (Oct 18, 2017)

i have a bunch of icons saved from tumblr that i would potentially use (from aa, hq, etc), and i wanted to use an icon that i haven't used for smth already. so athena it is!


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Oct 19, 2017)

I was trying to find a good icon to go with my name so I had to use the sprite of a metal Scorpion from the Game Boy Colour port of Dragon Quest I.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 19, 2017)

I changed it to Munchlax last year because I was super hyped pre-Pokemon Sun/Moon release. I haven't changed it since then. Maybe I should but I don't know what to yet.


----------



## Weiland (Oct 19, 2017)

Because Chronicle is about my favourite superpower -- telekinesis; it's really sad and tragic; it has one of my favourite anti-heroes and movie characters of all time and; it's nostalgic.


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 3, 2017)

Because Dan and Phil are my 2 of my favourite YouTubers


----------



## seliph (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm in denial about the seasons


----------



## Kalle (Nov 3, 2017)

It's Morgana and he's playing music. Persona 5 + music (I'm a musician) = awesomeness.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

Because a meme/ref to a horrible Portuguese song. It's a bout a goat and the dude singing about it plays accordion


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2017)

My current avatar is just a really funny picture of 64-bit Mario doing a wheelie on a scooter in New Donk City.

How could you not choose it?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2017)

because i drew it specifically for TBT so not using it would be a waste


----------



## Romaki (Nov 3, 2017)

Currently in love with that character and I haven't found something more original that excites me yet.


----------



## vel (Nov 3, 2017)

bc i think it looks aesthetic and cool, i only choose pictures i think are aesthetic


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 3, 2017)

It's my ACNL character in my favourite outfit of hers.


----------



## earthquake (Nov 3, 2017)

friend on tumblr drew my acnl character like two years ago and ive never changed my mayors hair or my icon!


----------



## Cress (Nov 3, 2017)

I mostly used it as a reaction image in the Zelda Social but I eventually made it my profile picture and I haven't been bothered to change it since. Ghirahim laughing while drinking coffee is a blessing though that we all need in our lives
Although I have a ton of great pictures of Kaito from Danganonpa V3 that I could turn into a neat pfp, so I may change it soon


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 3, 2017)

I used to put one but it was some cat picture cause I had nothing else to put...so I just gave up and removed my icon


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2017)

Recently gone back to an older avatar I had back in late spring/early summer. Totally feeling vampires lately and Blutengel is my favourite band.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 4, 2017)

i had to have something that somewhat fit the theme of the fair bc the rainbow backpack i used to have didnt really fit lol and i havent changed it since


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 4, 2017)

because i like biskit.
and the food, of course.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 4, 2017)

I picked it because I'm a huge BTS fan, and I love when Jungkook looks Jungshook tbh


----------



## N a t (Nov 5, 2017)

I wanted a change of scenery, this is my second name since joining. I personally love to see users who kinda take on the persona or appearance of popular video game/television characters, and I really like Petey Piranha and flowers and it was a perfect fit for my own personal preferences.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 5, 2017)

Bunnies are my favorite animal, and I love the Tonton Friends sticker pack on Facebook. <3


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 5, 2017)

I needed a new avatar since I still had the one from this year's fair, and I ended up choosing another classic Kirby since I couldn't find anything better.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 5, 2017)

Because I love the dude you get to play as on Mario Kart 8. He seems very underrated by Nintendo.


----------



## Joy (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the Persona series and love Chie


----------



## dedenne (Nov 5, 2017)

Because pixels are so friggin adorable!!!


----------



## MayorAnistar (Nov 5, 2017)

because i drew it myself in mspaint and i lpve peanut and filbert


----------



## Guruxo (Nov 5, 2017)

Because I love Sailor Moon and this was some cute fan art of one of her brooches.  I'm thinking of changing it sometime soon though. Maybe to something Julian related because he's my favourite villager lol


----------



## Witchwyn (Nov 5, 2017)

Because my name is Olivia so it felt fitting


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 5, 2017)

Because I love K.K. and I drew it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

Waloogi is my main man ❤


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2017)

Mine comes from the following image which accurately depicts me on the computer.


----------



## usa-chan (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh, it goes hand in hand with my username. Both are from the anime Ouran High School Host Club, which I _loveeeee_ so much.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 8, 2017)

Mine is currently Niles because he is one of my favorite Fire Emblem characters. I am also working on a cosplay of a female version of him since I have been wanting to do a Fire Emblem cosplay and I like the female outlaw outfit better.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just a casual picture of Marie. We would probably be best friends if she was real... -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also forgot to mention, I chosen this squid sister over Callie more because we are more similiar. Callie is too bubbly and cute ;-;


----------



## angiepie (Nov 9, 2017)

Because I like Madoka and I really liked the anime. ^_^


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 9, 2017)

urusei yatsura is good


----------



## Lorrai (Nov 9, 2017)

Mine is my own eye. I use it for everything.  Simple enough.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 10, 2017)

i'd die for dana scully


----------



## tae (Nov 10, 2017)

i love to b a microwave


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 10, 2017)

Because That's so Raven. Haha see what i did there.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 12, 2017)

bc i just saw ragnarock and was reminded that loki is bae


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 12, 2017)

I thought the character was totally adorbs, and because she has a lil sheep c':
wish I knew who the artist was though


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 28, 2017)

Because I ship frissy


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 28, 2017)

It’s pink c: and how cool kids call it “aesthetic” XD Not sure if I used the word right o.o


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 28, 2017)

Crow is love, Crow is life. A lot of people seem to dislike him and his backstory, but he really struck a chord with me. (Just like Adachi before him. I might have a problem, haha... orz)


----------



## Romaki (Dec 28, 2017)

Just saw it online and wanted to use it. <3 Also changed my Steam one and just chose a random one I felt like.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 28, 2017)

oh gosh i think it's been about a year since i had this one. i think the night sky is very pretty, i do mean to change it though, i'm just lazy. in fact i think in my three years here i've changed my icon only a couple of times


----------



## amemome (Dec 28, 2017)

i love isabelle more than i love myself so i drew her as a gif.


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 28, 2017)

because this image is silly and from a behind the scenes of my favorite music video by this band.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 28, 2017)

because it's festive for the season and loki is hot stuff


----------



## Corrie (Dec 28, 2017)

Gasai Yuno is cuteeeeee.

I picked Bijou cause she's cute. 

(I like cute things obviously).


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 29, 2017)

I used this avatar last year around New Year's, so I figured I'd do the same again. It also fit well with the image I found to use as my signature for the time being, so there's that as well.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 29, 2017)

Because I admire Byun Baekhyun & his singing abilities.


----------



## doodle (Dec 29, 2017)

Because Etoile is the most precious thing in this world. ;3;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

Because he's one of favourite musicians and he looks derpy in lit every picture and I like this one. Also santa hat for the season.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2017)

Because I love Fire Emblem and there's a New Years event in FEH and Camilla seem's like the best one to suit my aesthetic.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 29, 2017)

ketnipz is the best


----------



## namiieco (Dec 29, 2017)

one of my favourite artists drew it (@hiba_tan)


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 29, 2017)

because its my oc foxy :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Because I love Fire Emblem and there's a New Years event in FEH and Camilla seem's like the best one to suit my aesthetic.



boobzilla always.

also i'll probably change mine soon enough since it's not really xmas anymore (unless you celebrate in january as well but i don't sooo)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> boobzilla always.
> 
> also i'll probably change mine soon enough since it's not really xmas anymore (unless you celebrate in january as well but i don't sooo)



Why not


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 29, 2017)

Well, the reason for mine is that I absolutely _love_ Steve Perry. He has such an amazing voice.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 30, 2017)

It's one of my octo-ocs all photoshopped up for the holiday spirit


----------



## 5cm/s (Dec 30, 2017)

it's a picture of me, but not zoomed in enough for me to worry about stranger danger haha

i like it a lot because the memory of that photo being taken is a really good one


----------



## primandimproper (Dec 30, 2017)

Beardo is my favorite villager. He reminds me of old-timey John Watson from Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Mayor_Hannah (Dec 30, 2017)

It is in honor of my friend's chicken.

*determined face here*


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 30, 2017)

Catherine is my favorite game of all time. My icon is the main character of Catherine, and that image is from a trailer for a new edition coming out next year


----------



## rylan (Dec 30, 2017)

It’s a drawing I did of my mayor. It’s my style meshed with the acnl style.


----------



## broke (Dec 30, 2017)

I chose this icon because this character reminds me a lot of a hunter, and I love hunters!


----------



## exos (Dec 30, 2017)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Because I admire Byun Baekhyun & his singing abilities.



Likewise, I chose my icon because I admire Do Kyungsoo & his singing abilities.


----------



## gaydani (Dec 31, 2017)

because Kliff is bae and pretty relatable tbh


----------



## squidpops (Dec 31, 2017)

I like bees, they're cute and honey is delicious.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2017)

Again. He's my favorite Nintendo character, and I need to get more realistic and not as much cartoony.

Plus, Nintendo needs to make him appear in more Nintendo games. I love him WAY too much. But unfortunately for him, this probably will never happen, as A: Its a game about animals, not humans. And B: Isabelle.


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 31, 2017)

I liked a movie I watchedddd. It's Michael from The Reader... readin


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 31, 2017)

Something I like other than Paw Patrol cause tired of people making fun of me. Probably change it back though


----------



## Zireael (Dec 31, 2017)

I change mine quite often but I chose Azura's new year art from Fire Emblem Heroes because I love her design. I haven't even played Fates but idc, she's beautiful.


----------



## mitfy (Dec 31, 2017)

i love kevin price and i am also kevin price


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 31, 2017)

Because I'm no longer comfortable showing my actual self anymore
So just using art I did of myself instead


----------



## gaydani (Jan 1, 2018)

because i like making fun of the mods


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2018)

Cause my purple twig boi is lit asf ♡


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jan 1, 2018)

I like llamas.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

Right now mine is the last panel of the funniest thing I've ever seen in my life. It makes for a sort of strange-looking avatar but seeing it gives me so much positive energy lol


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

This picture of Croconaw is pretty much my signature profile picture. I love Croconaw.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

This no longer applies, LOL


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

I shipped Opal and Felicity back when I had my first ACNL town. I deleted that town a while ago but have been too lazy to change it.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 7, 2019)

I chose my icon because it's kawaii and I'm feeling that aesthetic right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2019)

One of my favourite artist d;


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2019)

bc spookooooookkkkyyyyyy


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2019)

Because it’s my waifu and it’s cute


----------



## kayleee (Oct 7, 2019)

Because it touched my soul in ways I cannot describe


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2019)

I love The Witcher.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 7, 2019)

I didn't choose my icon, my icon chose me through possession


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 7, 2019)

It’s one of my fav commissions and I think it fits the Halloween theme, she kinda looks like a witch


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 7, 2019)

When I was young, I looked a lot like Nagisa so I chose her to represent me since I was always too embarrassed to show myself!


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 7, 2019)

cuz halloween is near, and i need something that matches my aesthetic! also, kuromi's adorable.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 7, 2019)

The Spyro trilogy is the very first game series I can recall playing, all the way back as a toddler, and I have loved it ever since. 

Although, the reason I have this specific pic is due to me changing up one of my accounts on another site to dodge the notice of a heinous ex (haven't dealt with him since, so I'm victorious). When I joined the Bell Tree, I was having trouble deciding on an icon, and it ended up being this one due to my indecisiveness. Still, I do like the choice! Ties into my username!


----------



## tae (Oct 7, 2019)

i’m in love with jester from critical role’s second campaign.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 7, 2019)

I chose it because Pokemon has always been a favorite of mine ever since I first played it back when I was really young and I still love it to this day. Also, Eevee is one of my favorite Pokemon and I was glad to find a cool Halloween picture of one. ^-^


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 7, 2019)

Mine is just a cute picture of my mayor Destani from my main town.  Since she is sort of an idealized representation of myself, I thought it was a good fit for her to represent me here.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Oct 7, 2019)

Because it's SPOOPY SEASON and I'm PUMPED.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2019)

Been awhile since I posted here. 

Anyways, the reason for my current icon is simple - I'm a fan of the Beatles.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 8, 2019)

It is an illustration from my favorite illustrator.
I love their style and it is fun creating a collectibles theme to put with it.


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 8, 2019)

I chose my icon because I was trying to figure out what I wanted to use for last year's Halloween event and was super into Spla2n at the time.

Side note: I always imagine everyone looks like the person in their icon, whether I have 100% seen that pop star before or it looks like it's just some sitcom character's face free-floating in the square.


----------



## Cress (Oct 8, 2019)

because it's spoop time

boo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2019)

It's fall/Halloween month, and Marshal popping out of a pumpkin seems to fit the theme.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 8, 2019)

Well, it's one of my favorite champions from LoL and she is in a fitting Halloween themed skin.. 
so perfect for October!


----------



## SublimeDonut (Oct 8, 2019)

i was sick of my old one when i listened to hey jude for the firstt time ever and it completely stunned me with its beauty. so i got the vevo thumbnail as icon. also paul mccartney looks so wholesome in it <3


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 8, 2019)

I just did.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 8, 2019)

because i love incineroar.

and it has pink uwu cute filter


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 8, 2019)

I like to chose my icon based on things I like or seaonsal things. Like right now mine is a Halloween avatar, but it is usually the title picture for a K.K. Slider Song. I like to change up my profile pic sometimes if I am not 100% satisfied with it!


----------



## lord (Oct 8, 2019)

doggy, i have like 30 of these saved LOL


----------



## CasualWheezer (Oct 9, 2019)

I just decided to look at a list of ones TBT already had and decided on Dr. Shrunk. I think I might change it eventually.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 9, 2019)

I saw someone sharing an avatar creator and made one for myself.


----------



## r a t (Oct 9, 2019)

I love Gorillaz, and when they brought out their last album with accompanied videos i thought the visuals were super cool and beautiful


----------



## cornimer (Oct 9, 2019)

The icon I have right now is just an avatar I made on picrew to resemble myself. Going to get an avatar that matches my username soon though


----------



## Hat' (Oct 9, 2019)

Well it's my "main" OC! And this is his "space boi" outfit. I really liked how this illustration I commissioned turned out so I put it here.


----------



## duckvely (Oct 9, 2019)

because go chungmyung is my favorite male character ever


----------



## glasspandabear (Oct 10, 2019)

I've been watching She-ra lately and I see so much of myself in Catra. I relate to her on so many levels. Can't help but love her even though she's evil


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 10, 2019)

I always thought the zapfish from splatoon was super cute. It matches my colours right now :>


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 10, 2019)

I like Celeste and astronomy


----------



## Seroja (Oct 10, 2019)

well I love greens and the leaves have cute smiley faces! plus the subdued pallete is super pretty. I've had this avatar since 2017 and I probably wont change it everr


----------



## Naekoya (Oct 10, 2019)

thought I'd use this pic since it's Halloween soon! spoopy >:3 lol


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 11, 2019)

I'll be changing the picture a lot throughout the month, so this only applies to the current werewolf gif. I decided I wanted to coordinate different collectible lineups with various avatars throughout October for Halloween and got the idea to use a werewolf avatar to go with the Lobo collectibles. Went with this one because it has been a bit of a hassle trying to find good screenshots or gifs from good werewolf movies while digging through Google Images/Tumblr/etc.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2019)

i like the series, p underrated these days and misaki is the best <3


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 11, 2019)

Because I like Princess Daisy a lot.


----------



## Cwynne (Oct 11, 2019)

Haven't logged in in a bit and I'm not super feeling this aesthetic atm but it's Natsuki from Doki Doki Literature Club because I love her-


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 11, 2019)

Because its my fave boi, Villager Boy. That nobody cares about... But the shades though. I looked up images of him, saw that and immediately made an avatar of my boi.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm absolutely in love with the show Supernatural, and a while back I found a bunch of holiday icons with Jared, Jensen and Misha in them and I decided that this month I would have a Halloween themed Supernatural icon.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 12, 2019)

It was for the Christmas event last year, and I’m too lazy to change it.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 15, 2019)

cornimer on October 16 2017 said:


> Because how can you get any better than Cornimer and Kracko



Almost exactly two years later he has returned to my avatar


----------



## Aquari (Oct 15, 2019)

Fall version mori, need I say more?


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 15, 2019)

(Atm, it changes alot) It's really just a creepy OC of mine I made in picrew. She fits Halloween well.


----------



## maple22 (Oct 17, 2019)

I chose it because I couldn't think of anything else to use. I'm tired of it by now.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 17, 2019)

I use random comic excerpts for every account I make, on anything. This particularly one had the panel background removed and replaced with all pink, but idk I think I picked it because it was the first one I saw in my folder that was the least amount of cringe.


----------



## duckykate (Oct 18, 2019)

cos pingu is awesome


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

its Halloween and its rly cute


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

I chose my icon because it's an icon I commissioned from a friend <3 I love it so much!


----------



## Beanz (Oct 27, 2019)

my icon?s from billie eilish?s ?bad guy? music video, i picked it cuz I?m absolutely obsessed over it lol


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 27, 2019)

My icon is actually my bf's phone background and I really liked it so I got him to send it to me.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm a fan of the Scott Pilgrim series and I think Ramona is cute.


----------

